# Taxi drivers are lazy, Uber's more productive,study shows



## Clive (Mar 8, 2016)

14 March 2016

Uber drivers are more productive than taxi drivers - National Bureau of Economic Research

However, this conclusion has been made based on figures from five US cities - Boston, Los Angeles, New York, San Francisco and Seattle - so London's black cab drivers should not feel slighted.

In Disruptive Change in the Taxi Business: The Case of Uber, two US academics argue that UberX drivers "spend a significantly higher fraction of their time, and drive a substantially higher share of miles, with a passenger in their car than do taxi drivers".

Factors that "likely contribute to the higher capacity utilisation rate of UberX drivers" include Uber's more efficient driver-passenger matching technology, according to Judd Cramer and Alan B Krueger, both academics at Princeton University.

http://www.cityam.com/236730/uber-d...-drivers-national-bureau-of-economic-research


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Zzz.


----------



## Cabbie2B (Apr 13, 2015)

Clive said:


> 14 March 2016
> 
> Uber drivers are more productive than taxi drivers - National Bureau of Economic Research
> 
> ...


Who gives a shite what they say over d pond.


----------



## Ubend R.S. (Jul 7, 2015)

That's right folks he's here all week


----------



## Swifty126 (Jan 31, 2016)

It all looks very true 
Uber driver have to work longer and drive more miles to make ends meet


----------



## trex (Jan 1, 2016)

Clive said:


> 14 March 2016
> 
> Uber drivers are more productive than taxi drivers - National Bureau of Economic Research
> 
> ...


Paying statisticians right amount of money will get you any conclusion you want, same with studies.
Just like the CNN Trump ain't going to win polls.


----------



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

Slavery is always more productive.


----------



## Idiot Savant (Mar 14, 2016)

My great grandparents were more productive than I am - dont know how they managed everything, from university degree and working full time to building their own house (literally, hands dirty), growing their own food and do everything manually, no fridge, washing machine etc. But it was all done...

Not just my family - Uber is 100 yrs late to look for real productivity.


----------



## Yardriver (Dec 6, 2015)

Worthless post


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Driving more for less money = less productive.
Fail.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

How exactly do they know how many dead miles drivers have? Did they ask, actually CHECK, or just figure the mileage from one dropoff to the next pickup? Which is BS. Even if you stop each time and don't move, it doesn't count cancels. And you can't park just anywhere.

Plus, what TwoFiddyMile said.


----------



## 321 dustybin (Mar 11, 2016)

this is the funniest thing ive read in a long long time . quality post clive's a legend


----------



## Jack Dunphy (Aug 19, 2015)

Legend ? More like Bellend.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

The name Alan Kreuger sounds familiar.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Productive for whom?


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

LOL,

http://www.newsweek.com/thousands-d...rvey-which-claims-78-drivers-satisfied-301252

http://time.com/money/3678389/uber-drivers-wages/

Figures


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Who uses cab drivers as a reference for productivity?


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

I'm afraid this whole industry is non-productive...thanks to your friends at Big Foober. Now get out there and sit around for hours waiting for pings!


----------



## Krishna (Sep 4, 2014)

This is another Uber-supported study by Uber's same pet monkey Alan Krueger.


----------



## renod babek (Feb 10, 2016)

Krishna said:


> This is another Uber-supported study by Uber's same pet monkey Alan Krueger.


YES but it grabs headlines. The Uber pr spin machine in all its glory. (Anyway the guys got a narcissistic personality. )
"A man who gives a good account of himself is probably lying."


----------



## OrlandoUberX (Feb 15, 2016)

It's why taxi companies are trying to recruit uber drivers. They know they can make them money vs current taxi drivers who cant. I see more empty taxis than full ones..


----------



## Tequila Jake (Jan 28, 2016)

I don't think time with a passenger is a good measure of capacity utilization of productivity. $/mile from ping acceptance to passenger dropoff would be a better measure for utilization of the car. $/hour would be a better measure for productivity of the driver.

The ability of taxi drivers to wait at cab stands and to accept street hails, along with higher rates, would probably skew the numbers in favor of taxis.


----------

